# Tresspasser in South Fulton



## ddavis1120 (Apr 4, 2016)

Had an opportunity to check out the lease we have in South Fulton this weekend.  Unfortunately, we caught this guy on camera turkey hunting our lease.  Fortunately, we got a picture of him and you can also see he was hunting over our deer bait.  We do not hunt turkeys there so I generally wasn't too worried about trespassing this time of year.  We have a picture of the turkeys in that area about an hour before.  If any of you recognize him, I sure would appreciate you sharing his information.  I have already filed a complaint with the DNR.  Obviously, it's a frustrating to know you have someone illegally hunting your land.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 4, 2016)

Can we get a pic of the turkeys.


----------



## chris41081 (Apr 4, 2016)

Looks like he is dressed for success without a care in the world. Good luck catching him!! Keep us posted


----------



## Joe Brandon (Apr 4, 2016)

I mean seriously I am shocked at the odesity of some people. I would be petrified to h7nt on someone's lease not to mention the guilt. I'm sorry and I hope you catch him!


----------



## ddavis1120 (Apr 4, 2016)

We might have based on some posts!!


----------



## ddavis1120 (Apr 4, 2016)

Joe Brandon said:


> I mean seriously I am shocked at the odesity of some people. I would be petrified to h7nt on someone's lease not to mention the guilt. I'm sorry and I hope you catch him!



Not to mention my wife and girls hunt with me on this land.  We are trying to raise our girls to love the outdoors like we do and then have to deal with slimeballs like this....


----------



## Barebowyer (Apr 5, 2016)

Hope you hammer him as I have been dealing with the same issues each year since moving to this state!  Even at night too! And then they wanna steal your property to boot!!!  I hope KARMA catches him even more than the law!


----------



## 1776Flintlock (Apr 5, 2016)

I hope you catch the dirt bag!

Maybe time for a few more trail cams


----------



## EricL (Apr 20, 2016)

Would it be so bad for the man to contact you and ask permission . I Mean this what makes hunters not get along. You guys dont hunt turkeys so im sure if he offered a fee for the time to hunt turkeys you would probably have no problem with him . Hunters are a different animal so this guy should know he's dead wrong for doing this I hope he contacts you and gives a good reason we he has chosen your property. I would turn this over to the sheriff if he doesn't come clean ASAP!


----------



## Killdee (Apr 20, 2016)

EricL said:


> Would it be so bad for the man to contact you and ask oermision. Imean this ehat makes hunters not get along. You guys dont hunt turkeys so im sure if he offered a fee for the time to hunt turkeys you would probably haveno problem withhim .



If he had contacted this fella first and asked maybe he would have........


----------



## PappyHoel (Apr 20, 2016)

That's Billy.  He don't care and he knows he will only get a warning if caught.  Billy will be back.  

I'm sure he was only tracking his wounded gobbler following its blood trail.


----------



## Bucky T (Apr 20, 2016)

Glad he didn't steal your cam.


----------



## NUTT (Apr 20, 2016)

You should let me come patrol for turkeys and poachers and we will shut this down asap! Dang turkeys shouldn't be eating your deer food and he shouldn't be tresspassing. Glad to help!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 20, 2016)

K drove a longs ways to poach a bird


----------



## specialk (Apr 20, 2016)

kmckinnie said:


> Can we get a pic of the turkeys.



here's what they look like....I hope this helps....


----------



## T-N-T (Apr 20, 2016)

Are sure he was hunting?
Might be a land surveyor?


----------



## dtala (Apr 20, 2016)

alll the land surveyors I know wear full camo too.....


----------



## 95g atl (Apr 21, 2016)

dtala said:


> alll the land surveyors I know wear full camo too.....



yup. I see them all the time dressed like that.  

either that, or Hillary gave him permission to hunt your land.


----------



## Joe Brandon (Apr 27, 2016)

Mr. Davis any update on the situation?


----------



## GillCommander (May 26, 2016)

ddavis1120 said:


> Had an opportunity to check out the lease we have in South Fulton this weekend.  Unfortunately, we caught this guy on camera turkey hunting our lease.  Fortunately, we got a picture of him and you can also see he was hunting over our deer bait.  We do not hunt turkeys there so I generally wasn't too worried about trespassing this time of year.  We have a picture of the turkeys in that area about an hour before.  If any of you recognize him, I sure would appreciate you sharing his information.  I have already filed a complaint with the DNR.  Obviously, it's a frustrating to know you have someone illegally hunting your land.




Yup....Just what I thought. That turkey definitely has beard rot. Not to mention it could use a good feather grooming, looks like it piled through some branches flying off the roost.


----------



## KLBTJTALLY1 (Jul 17, 2016)

You can bet he'll be there when the deer season comes in.  Better take care of it now.  When you see him or he gets arrested, tell him there are cameras all over the property just watching and waiting.


----------

